# Rainbow Vanadium Kick 3 way component set



## Audioguy36 (Jun 10, 2010)

Rainbow Profi Vanadium Kick 3 Way Speakers CS 365 - eBay (item 110666328607 end time Apr-01-11 06:38:55 PDT)


----------

